# Locking shutter speed whiile shooting in AV



## y75stingray (Nov 8, 2010)

I was recently shooting with a fellow photographer who happened to use a nikon. I use a canon and noticed an application that his camera had that i wasnt firmiliar with. While he was shooting in apeture priority he could lock his shutter speed so it wouldnt fall below 125th of a second and continue to get sharp handheld images. I checked the manual for my Canon 5D MarkII and couldn't find out if My camera also had this available. Are there any canon shooters out there that know if my camera is capable of this or not?? This seems like it would be a fantastic tool to have and pretty simple really. I am going to be totally bummed if my canon is offically bested by a Nikon.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

So what did his camera do when the light required that it would need slower than 1/125 with the chosen aperture?  Did it increase the ISO or just underexpose the shot?


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 8, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> So what did his camera do when the light required that it would need slower than 1/125 with the chosen aperture? Did it increase the ISO or just underexpose the shot?


 

He had his iso on AUTO so it would adjust accordingly for proper exposure.


----------



## bruce282 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's called Auto ISO Sensitivity Control. When I have my ISO set to Auto this allows me to set the slowest shutter speed (in AV mode) and the highest ISO I will accept. If the camera can't get a correct exposure it will drop the shutter down.

This is from memory so if I have something off, I'm sure someone better versed than me will chime in.


Bruce


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 8, 2010)

bruce282 said:


> It's called Auto ISO Sensitivity Control. When I have my ISO set to Auto this allows me to set the slowest shutter speed (in AV mode) and the highest ISO I will accept. If the camera can't get a correct exposure it will drop the shutter down.
> 
> This is from memory so if I have something off, I'm sure someone better versed than me will chime in.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Bruce, That info is very helpfull! Now if i can just figure out if canons do this to. I have a sinking feeling they do not and i may be switching formats!!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> bruce282 said:
> 
> 
> > It's called Auto ISO Sensitivity Control. When I have my ISO set to Auto this allows me to set the slowest shutter speed (in AV mode) and the highest ISO I will accept. If the camera can't get a correct exposure it will drop the shutter down.
> ...




If you shoot Canon you don't need dummy setting like that


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Switching formats, over that?  :scratch:

Your camera does have an Auto ISO mode, maybe you could make that work for what you want.


----------



## Destin (Nov 8, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Switching formats, over that?  :scratch:
> 
> Your camera does have an Auto ISO mode, maybe you could make that work for what you want.




Yeah, I believe the 5d mkII lets you set the high and low limits for auto iso, right? 

Wouldn't be as good, but essentially you could set the minimum iso setting to something that would give you a fast enough shutter speed, as long as the lighting sticks to within a few stops.


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 8, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Switching formats, over that? :scratch:
> 
> Your camera does have an Auto ISO mode, maybe you could make that work for what you want.


 

yeah probably not really going to switch this is simply the first time I found something usefull that a Nikon has that a canon doesn't have and it kinda pissed me off. I'm more than capable of producing great results in manual mode but i just thought it was a cool feature for av mode to have.


----------



## Chamelion 6 (Nov 8, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> bruce282 said:
> 
> 
> > It's called Auto ISO Sensitivity Control. When I have my ISO set to Auto this allows me to set the slowest shutter speed (in AV mode) and the highest ISO I will accept. If the camera can't get a correct exposure it will drop the shutter down.
> ...


 
That feature is available on the T1i, which is what I shoot.  I'm not sure about any of the others.


----------



## davebmck (Nov 9, 2010)

While the canon will not let you set a specific minimum shutter speed when in auto iso and av mode, the way auto iso is supposed to work is that it sets the iso to a value that does not let the shutter speed be lower than 1 over the focal length.  So if your shooting a 100mm lens the shutter speed will be set to the next shutter speed above 1/100 or 1/125.


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 11, 2010)

davebmck said:


> While the canon will not let you set a specific minimum shutter speed when in auto iso and av mode, the way auto iso is supposed to work is that it sets the iso to a value that does not let the shutter speed be lower than 1 over the focal length. So if your shooting a 100mm lens the shutter speed will be set to the next shutter speed above 1/100 or 1/125.


 

Thanks dave! I will have to rememember to shoot with a larger focal length if i want to use the av setting and get decent results.


----------

